
World's largest jigsaw puzzle has 40,320 pieces - bookofjoe
https://www.amazon.com/Ravensburger-Disney-Puzzle-40320-Pieces/dp/B01D24PK96/ref=dp_ob_title_toy
======
bookofjoe
It measures 22.3 feet x 6.2 feet

